# Microsoft Word Index Card Printing?



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

I am trying to print my works cited cards from Microsoft Word onto the 3x5 index cards and was wondering if there is a template that I can download to set all the margins correctly on word, or will I have to set them manually. And then what do I do...just feed the index cards through the envelope slot on my HP Deskjet 722c? Thanks!


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi,

Is this any good to you?


----------



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

hmm.... not really... i need to print on precut 3x5 index cards...sorry, but any other ideas?


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi again!

What about (in word) tools>letters and mailings>envelopes and labels>options...and then you will be given a huge choice of labels and sizes etc. You should find what you want there.

Cheers.


----------

